# 轻沅氏 沅氏 轻孺哂鞘 轻谜犴 媲崛亚闾 轻阃沩 .:: Original Boxes ::. 沅氏 轻孺哂鞘 轻谜犴 Original Boxes 抻 GBKey Fast Unlocker 释享饲 :  GB-Key Ver 1.70 Released -SAMSUNG Unlocker Implemented !!! All Models Supported

## mohamed73

☢ GB-Key ver. 1.70 ☢ Released  Samsung  FACTORY UNLOCK in GBKEY   
◤ -------- ◥ What's New ? ◣ -------- ◢  -------------------------------------------------------------------------  *SAMSUNG GSM Direct UNLOCK*   *Fastest in Market 
Direct Source 
without problems of Delay, Busy server  ... etc etc* 
- This feature permit UNLOCK all *Samsung GSM* based using UART cable +FTDI .
- Service is Credit Based, to buy credits go to config Tab and click Buy botton
-Need use FTDI box and Cable rj45 of samsung C3300k.
- All Samsung GSM supported : S2, S3, S4, S5, Note 3  ... etc full tested and working .
-CDMA not supported,   **** Small Tutorial ****   
- Power On Phone
- Connect to Cable rj45, c3300k + FTDI
- Remove SD memory card (no obligatory)
- Keep always LCD ON and unlocked ( touch LCD in necessary to keep it ON in unlock process)
- Click Direct Unlock  
after Unlock, if phone still ask for code, use 00000000 as NCK
- You can repeat Unlock process for the same phone as many times as you need, this will not consume credits 
- Trying unlock tempred phones with third party tools,where SN,IMEI, MSL  Address or any sensitive data are changed / bad certificate, can  consume credits, but unlockprocess will terminate with error, and  credits are not refunded.  
- In this version, also added all new Pid / Vid of Huawei Y330, so Direct Unlock should support all with USB cable   *轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]*   -------------------------------------------------------------------------  * How to Buy Samsung Credits or other services* 
Open GB-Key
Go to Samsung Factory tab
Click Buy  Credits
 it will redirect you to paypal page      -------------------------------------------------------------------------  *Who can give you more ??!!!* 
◄ Feel The Power of GB-Key ►
◄ More Hot Updates Comming Soon ►           
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ] 
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]  
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]  
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]

----------

